

What is a Start-up CEO's Real Job - ohadron
https://www.linkedin.com/pulse/what-early-stage-startup-ceos-real-job-noam-bardin

======
kidlogic
I asked this question to a MD from Techstars, their response was the
following:

1) Keep the blood pumping - Ensure you have enough money in the bank to
sustain the business as you grow or until you raise.

2) Attract top talent - Create a story so that you attract top employees who
are willing to make your business succeed.

3) Shared Vision - Make sure each employee knows the overall objectives of the
company so that they can execute without your direct oversight.

------
gaius
Separating investors from their money?

